# DHA To HAAD



## sammy0000 (May 26, 2015)

Hello,
I am currently working in Dubai as nurse. I have an offer from SEHA. I was selected and asked to submit certain documents. All done it is 2 months past the interview now. How long will it take for this altogether??:confused2:


----------



## cindylapuz (Apr 21, 2014)

sammy0000 said:


> Hello,
> I am currently working in Dubai as nurse. I have an offer from SEHA. I was selected and asked to submit certain documents. All done it is 2 months past the interview now. How long will it take for this altogether??:confused2:


Hello Sir,
I would like to ask you pls help..
how many days did they inform you if you were selected in the interview?
Thanks


----------

